# Job discrimination



## Patnono (Jan 29, 2019)

Been going on job interviews, that's the easy part, getting hired is another?  The interview today was for a housekeeper, she said that she didn't believe I could handle it?  I think she was looking for a reason to not hire me?  Then part way through the interview she asked if I spoke Spanish?  I said no, she said "oh I was looking for someone who speaks Spanish"?  The lady who set up the interview didn't mention anything about Spanish?  So I'm trying not to be discouraged?  What do people have against Seniors?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2019)

Try not to take it too personally. Since it was for a housekeeper perhaps she thought it would be too difficult for you and preferred someone younger but had a difficult time stating that so threw in the language barrier as a default question to trip you up. It’s only one interview.


----------



## Patnono (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for writing, she did say that about it being too much for me?  But not for someone younger cause then that would be considered age discrimination.  Trying to keep positive that someone will hire me, I have a lot to offer.


----------



## Oldguy (Jan 30, 2019)

> What do people have against Seniors?


1. they are old...
2. they may not be around much longer (retire ... take that any way you want)
3. they are set in their ways

that's 3 reasons off the top of my head...none of them are good reasons but that's how it is.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2019)

Patnono said:


> So I'm trying not to be discouraged?  What do people have against Seniors?





Patnono said:


> Thanks for writing, she did say that about it being too much for me?  But not for someone younger cause then that would be considered age discrimination.  Trying to keep positive that someone will hire me, I have a lot to offer.







Customer service representative 
Receptionist or information clerk 
Bank Teller 
Consulting or Free Lancing 
Leisure,recreational and hospitality 
Event planner 
Crossing guard 
Library Assistant 
Cashier 
Greeter 
Hostess 
Driver ( if you like driving ) 


Not to discourage you here but I think she has every right to look for someone younger for the position. If I were hiring a housekeeper I wouldn’t be considering a senior citizen so you can’t fault her for her logical decision. 


What I would question is why not look for a job less strenuous and more suitable than a housekeeper. There are many suitable jobs out there for senior citizens which may even offer benefits. 


If there are restaurants and / or hotels where  you live I would ask about becoming a hostess. It’s a easy job but you will most likely be on  your feet a lot. 


Cashier or customer service representative are usually plentiful. 


Think outside the box. Broaden your perspective some and try to adopt a positive, cheerful attitude. It’s contagious and welcoming to anyone. 


Good luck.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2019)

Great advice Keesha.

I have to agree, housework is hard work. Vacuums are heavy; there's a lot of bending, reaching, scrubbing sinks, toilets, tubs, dragging out trash, moving chairs to vacuum under, upholstery vacuuming, floor washing, dishes, pots and pans ,on and on.  I wish for you to get something easier.


----------



## Patnono (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for writing, honestly I don't want to do those kinds of jobs, but when ever I apply for jobs this is what they guild me towards.  Don't want to say No right off the bat, I don't want them to think I'm going to be difficult?   I do have experience in the things you listed (thank you for that).  I was a customer service supervisor, caregiver for kids and adults.  Tomorrow I'm going to a job fair, Im not discouraged.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for writing, honestly I don't want to do those kinds of jobs, but when ever I apply for jobs this is what they guild me towards.  Don't want to say No right off the bat, I don't want them to think I'm going to be difficult?   I do have experience in the things you listed (thank you for that).  I was a customer service supervisor, caregiver for kids and adults.  Tomorrow I'm going to a job fair, Im not discouraged.



Hey, good for you Pat! I'm sure you'll find something. As a homemaker and mother, and a CS supervisor and care giver, you have many skills! I just didn't want to see you with a lot of heavy work. 

Best of luck!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2019)

The manager at the Curves I go to is 67 and although I’m sure there’s work involved, she spends a lot of time talking to us.

She also gets a bonus for new members she signs up and last Christmas at the luncheon all the ladies chipped in and presented her with a check for $2,000 because she needed some dental work and couldn’t afford it.

Not a bad job for someone older.


----------



## Patnono (Jan 30, 2019)

Awwe, that's good to hear.  AARP tells you what companies hire older workers, but yet I've applied to some of them, they don't reply?  So that may be misleading information to make them sound compassionate?  I know I'm worth something, just wish someone could see the value in seniors?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Awwe, that's good to hear.  AARP tells you what companies hire older workers, but yet I've applied to some of them, they don't reply?  So that may be misleading information to make them sound compassionate?  I know I'm worth something, just wish someone could see the value in seniors?



Have you tried temp agencies?

Again...at Curves there is a lady who is a member and is 67 and she’s been looking for a job for awhile now, she’s been out of work for about a year I think...her field is in accounting and she just got a job this week with a temp agency....saw her today because she comes in before work and she really likes it so far.

Sometimes a temporary job can become permanent too.


----------



## Patnono (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you for your support this motives me move on and Not give up.


----------



## Patnono (Jan 30, 2019)

I've been told about that but, keep forgetting cause Ive been getting distracted.  I will definitely do this. I was told at the last interview that she loved how confident I was but had nothing else to offer me with my experience, that made me feel good to hear.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2019)

Keep at it Pat!


----------



## Patnono (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for your support


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2019)

I think going to a temp agency is a good idea. It can turn into full time work


----------



## Patnono (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you I'm looking into it, I sent an email to my previous employer who did a lot of hiring though one. The HR person there is a friend of mine.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 15, 2019)

*Unfair job discrimination*

I have been trying to find a job, I had a phone interview.  She said I needed to do a background check?  I said No problem I've Never committed any crime.  What I found out is that they can refuse to hire you because of your credit history???  I have a bankruptcy on my record.  My recent employer who I worked for 30 year, would have only good things to say about me.  That employers are more concerned about my credit than having a good employee?  I had heard about this, but in California which is where I live, that it's illegal and they could get fined?  I'm not sure if employers are aware of this?  She left a message, she said it was about my background check?  Her voice sounded somber?  I've been trying to get hold of an attorney to validate this?  It could only be that.  I will be devastated if they can?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 15, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I have been trying to find a job, I had a phone interview.  She said I needed to do a background check?  I said No problem I've Never committed any crime.  What I found out is that they can refuse to hire you because of your credit history???  I have a bankruptcy on my record.  My recent employer who I worked for 30 year, would have only good things to say about me.  That employers are more concerned about my credit than having a good employee?  I had heard about this, but in California which is where I live, that it's illegal and they could get fined?  I'm not sure if employers are aware of this?  She left a message, she said it was about my background check?  Her voice sounded somber?  I've been trying to get hold of an attorney to validate this?  It could only be that.  I will be devastated if they can? 



Don`t quote me on this,but I`ve heard they can only do a credit check if you will be handling money.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2019)

Patnono said:


> * She said I needed to do a background check? * * Her voice sounded somber?*  



Well, did she ask you to do that, or did she say she needed to do that?

Did she sound somber or not?

And what’s with all the question marks???????????????


----------



## Patnono (Mar 15, 2019)

I won't be, looking to be a caregiver.  I know a friends daughter had good credit, but stole money from her job.  Having good credit won't guaranteed someone won't steal?  I'm hoping it's not true?  I'll be devastated this will put me in a Terrible situation?  . Thanks for writing


----------



## Patnono (Mar 15, 2019)

She said I had to, her voice did sound somber, the other time's we've spoken she sounded upbeat, this time she didn't.  The ???, WOW that bothered you???  I like the number 3


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 15, 2019)

Depends. Companies use many tactics to avoid any potential future liability, real or imagined.

Here's a link to NOLO concerning what is allowed and not allowed.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/california-law-use-credit-reports-employment.html


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2019)

Patnono said:


> She said I had to, her voice did sound somber, the other time's we've spoken she sounded upbeat, this time she didn't.  The ???, WOW that bothered you???  I like the number 3



Hmmm, she said 'I had to', or did she say you had to?
Having you do it makes zero sense 

The question marks don't 'bother' me, they just confuse what you seem to be trying to get across

Oh, and yer title should actually end with a question mark....because you don't know

I'm partial to the number 7


Used to be 5 but it's 7 now


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 16, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I have been trying to find a job, I had a phone interview.  She said I needed to do a background check?  I said No problem I've Never committed any crime.  What I found out is that they can refuse to hire you because of your credit history??? ......



California law:

_Employers may use a prospective employee or job applicant's credit  report during the hiring process only when the candidate is being  considered for:
_


_A managerial position
_
_A position in the state Department of Justice, as a sworn peace officer or other law enforcement position  						
 A position for which the information contained in the report is required by law to be disclosed or obtained.  						
 A position that involves regular access to sensitive personal  information, for any purpose other than the routine solicitation and  processing of credit card applications in a retail establishment  					_
_A position in which the person is, or would be a named  signatory on the bank or credit card account of the employer, authorized  to transfer money on behalf of the employer or authorized to enter into  financial contracts on behalf of the employer.  						
 A position that involves access to confidential or proprietary information or trade secret  					_
_A position that involves regular access to cash totaling ten thousand dollars ($10,000) or more_
_If a prospective employer is requiring a credit check as part of  the pre-screening process, he or she must provide written notice as to  which exception applies.
_


----------



## Patnono (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for that info, I found out it varies from state to state.  Since the Great Recession it's been against the law in California to use your credit report keeping you from getting a job.  By the way the lady that I interviewed me said she didn't care about my credit only that I wasn't a felon.  Though she's behaved unprofessionally that she never bothered letting me know either way about the job?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Hmmm, she said 'I had to', or did she say you had to?
> Having you do it makes zero sense
> 
> The question marks don't 'bother' me, they just confuse what you seem to be trying to get across
> ...


You’re such a goof. :laugh:


----------



## Knight (Apr 5, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for writing, honestly I don't want to do those kinds of jobs, but when ever I apply for jobs this is what they guild me towards.  Don't want to say No right off the bat, I don't want them to think I'm going to be difficult?   I do have experience in the things you listed (thank you for that).  I was a customer service supervisor, caregiver for kids and adults.  Tomorrow I'm going to a job fair, Im not discouraged.


Keesha supplied a list of jobs that are not physically demanding. You don't want those kind of jobs even though the job you did have wasn't physically demanding. In another thread you applied at Home Depot which is quite different from your work experience. 

What kind of job are you looking for?

As for seniors not being hired I think it has to do with what the job entails & the ability to perform it. Those hiring have the right to expect a prospective employee to be able to do what the job entails.


----------



## Patnono (Apr 5, 2019)

I think you read that Wrong?  The last job I had WAS physically demanding, I worked in a paper manufacturing plant.  Nothing but physically demanding which is why I retired from there and don't want to do that kind of work anymore.


----------



## Knight (Apr 5, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I think you read that Wrong?  The last job I had WAS physically demanding, I worked in a paper manufacturing plant.  Nothing but physically demanding which is why I retired from there and don't want to do that kind of work anymore.


Sorry I was going on what you posted.

From post #7
Quote
"I do have experience in the things you listed (thank you for that). I was a customer service supervisor, caregiver for kids and adults."


Those things are from the list Keesha posted.
Customer service representative 
Receptionist or information clerk 
Bank Teller 
Consulting or Free Lancing 
Leisure,recreational and hospitality 
Event planner 
Crossing guard 
Library Assistant 
Cashier 
Greeter 
Hostess 
Driver ( if you like driving ) 

None of those sounded like physically demanding jobs. 

still curious 
What kind of job are you looking for? Full time with benefits or part time?


----------



## Patnono (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for the list, I LOVE driving, for me very therapeutic.  Someone wrote that what I did, didn't qualify me working at Home Depot... what it's a retail business with a customer service dept.  I was a customer service supervisor for 3 year's, I think I qualify for that.  I'm doing something that I hope sets me apart, in writing hand written letters with my resume.  It worked before.  I'm looking for Part-time work.


----------



## Knight (Apr 5, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for the list, I LOVE driving, for me very therapeutic.  Someone wrote that what I did, didn't qualify me working at Home Depot... what it's a retail business with a customer service dept.  I was a customer service supervisor for 3 year's, I think I qualify for that.  I'm doing something that I hope sets me apart, in writing hand written letters with my resume.  It worked before.  I'm looking for Part-time work.



Keesha originally provided the list.

Since driving suits you I think Uber & Lyft both look for drivers have you thought about those?


----------



## Patnono (Apr 5, 2019)

I love driving, but wouldn't drive any Uber or Lyft, wouldn't want to take a chance getting any crazy people.  And my daughter use to drive Uber and said it wasn't worth it.  Hopefully I can get into retail?


----------

